# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Air jernih tapi keruh lagi

## Greedisgood

Selamat sore, saya mau minta solusinya ya, kolam saya keruh, hijau tua, dasarnya ga kelihatan, pertama2, kolam saya kasih koi tanpa ada filternya, cuma waterfall saja, bak filternya kosong, kolam full kena sinar matahari, 1 bulan running tanpa filter, kolam hijau full, ga keliatan ikanya, bak filternya cuma 4, bak 1 masih kosong, bak 2 saya kasih lava rock, yang bak 3 saya kasih bioball sama k1, bak 4 pompa, dan saya kasih bakteria starter,, setelah 1 minggu air bening, kinclong, keliatan dasar, tapi kekinclonganya hanya bertahan 1 minggu, sekarang hijau tua lagi, terus kenapa sekarang menjadi hujau lagi ya? Tolong bantuanya ya, orang tuaku sedih airnya butek, ikanya ga keliatan hehe, terimakasih, oh iya ada 1 lagi, 1 minggu lalu saya beli ogon yamabuki, saya karantina di tempat tertutup, sekarang kok hampir jadi ogon platinum ya? Wkwkwk, pucat gitu warnanya,

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greedisgood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greedisgood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greedisgood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## avidsaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## avidsaja

> Pengaruh Om. Mungkin kotoran di filter mekanik teraduk dan masuk ke dalam kolam.



apakah ada alternatifnya agar bisa kembali lagi bening atau harus tunggu sampai berapa lama kah?

terima kasih untuk informasi sebelumnya om Slametkurniawan,, mohon petunjuk dan arahannya

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## avidsaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## avidsaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudimustofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudimustofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hi Om Showa,

nah gitu dong, ramein forum kita ini.
Kita masih perlu bimbingannya Om.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aziz999

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RKPutra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RKPutra

> Kemungkinan keruhnya, seperti ada kabut ?
> 
> Menurut saya algae blooming.
> Algae blooming karena terlalu banyak zat organik terlalut di dalam air.
> Ada baiknya filter mekanik lebih sering dibersihkan. Kemungkinan filter biologi juga sudah tidak efektif karena sudah kotor, akibat filter mekanik tidak efektik lagi.


lebih ke keruh spt kolam lele haha.. agak2 kuning/ hijau gt.. (cara upload foto gmn ya? newbie soalnya hehe). 

weekend kmrn kuras kolam. filter mekanik lbh kotor dr biasanya dan lumut kolam saya sikat bersih. bbrp hari ini kondisi kolam masih bersih siang dan malam.

utk filter biologi, apakah kita kuras total + tambah bakteri starter? soalnya dr awal filter biologi blm pernah dicuci. saya pakai EM4, bagus ga ya? Thanks

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RKPutra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Terima kasih banyak, Om....

Sekalian kalau ada usul buat koispedia, saya berterima kasih sekali.





> Siap2 ramein forum lagi + Channel Youtube nya KOISpedia biar om slamet setiap hari update video2 terbaru nya..heheheh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RKPutra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wilsand

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Ternyata rahasia koi famous tersebut adalah ini, gpp master paling engga tembus target pertumbuhan hahaha  target pertumbuhan sampai brp master? Masih usia berapa ogon nya?


Sudah sulit nambah lagi panjangnya, Om.
Saat ini berumur 7 tahun.

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

